# B. boehmei enclosure Pictures.



## Jerm357 (Jul 9, 2009)

Heres my B. boehmei enclosure. The spider is about 4" now after its last molt, but some of the pic are from before. I have to say this is one of the coolest tarantulas around.


----------



## BoBaZ (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, very nice


----------



## lilmoonrabbit (Jul 9, 2009)

*awesome*

wow, that is awesome! Good job! nice spider too!


----------



## Laba-Laba (Jul 15, 2009)

Not to be too critical, because that is a superb enclosure, but there is a fair bit of height in that tank which might encourage climbing then falling.  Other than that, congratualtions on a very enviable setup!


----------

